# Welche Sprache für das problem?



## snakekick (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
muß mich als totalen leien gleich mal outen.
nur brauche leider eure hilfe und weiß weder welche prog sprache sich dafür am besten eignet geschweige denn wie ich das überhaupt anstelle. ;(



Zentrale;0;0;0;0;xxx;xxx;08004110008;10.20.60.220;0;0;0;


dort wird die erste stelle(Zentrale) gebraucht. dann die 5(08004110008). und die 6(10.20.60.220) stelle
diese werten sollen dann in eine andere datei gespeichert werden.

die datei enthält mehrere zeilen die alle nacheinandere abgearbeitet werden sollen

ist bestimmt recht simpel ..naja für mich jedenfalls net ;(
ich sag schonmal danke falls jemand eine lösung hat


----------



## d2wap (15. Mai 2007)

Soll das ganze direkt vom Telefon aus oder von der Telefonanlage protokolliert werden?
Über welches Protokoll läuft das? Inwieweit kann man die Infos über welche Schnittstelle abfangen?


----------



## snakekick (15. Mai 2007)

also die werte können direkt aus einer datei ausgelesen werden
und stehen so klartext drin wie im bsp


----------



## d2wap (15. Mai 2007)

Dann kann man das ganz einfach mit VB oder VBScript realisieren.
VBScript hat jeder Windows-PC - und dann kann man ein Progrämmlein schreiben, welches die Datei einliest, nach bestimmten Kriterien trennt (X Kommas) und den Inhalt dann gesplittet so zusammenbaut - mit den Teilen die du willst.

Also im Klartext: Mein Tipp: VBS-Script
Dann z.B. auf dem Server alle 120 Minuten laufen lassen oder so...


----------



## snakekick (15. Mai 2007)

hmm erhlichgesagt wäre es cool wenn du vieleicht den kompletten code dazu schreiben könntest? bis ich mich da reingearbeitet hab vergehen jahre


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (15. Mai 2007)

Also mit PHP wäre das unter anderem möglich..
Du liest die Datei ein und teilst dann jede Zeile an der Stelle wo ein ; steht in einzelne Teile die du in ein Array speicherst.. dann brauchst du nur noch auf das Array zugreifen und dir die Teile raussuchen die du brauchst... 

Soweit die Theorie.. den Code hab ich nicht getestet aber ein User aus dem PHP-Bereich findet sich bestimmt der sich den Code mal anschaut und die Fehler etc entfernt.. hab den grad schnell geschrieben so wie ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass er funktionieren würde...


```
// Datei in Array einlesen
$array = file("daten.txt");
//Zeilenanzahl auslesen
$i = sizeof($array);
$counter = "0";
//Solang wie der Counter kleiner als die Anzahl der Zeilen ist Schleife durchlaufen
while ($counter < $i)
{
$str = $array[$counter];
$split_str = explode(";", $str);
$daten_string = $split_str[0] . $split_str[4] . $split_str[5] ."\n";
$datei = fopen("daten_neu.txt","a");
fwrite($datei, $daten_string);
fclose($datei);
$counter++;
}
```

Bitte nicht köpfen wenn der Code nicht funktioniert..
Wollte nur zeigen dass es mit PHP relativ einfach geht und man nicht viel Code dafür benötigt...

MFG
Sandro 

EDIT:
So hab grad den Code getestet und der funktionierte auf anhieb 
Musste nur noch nen Zeilenumbruch einfügen ( wurde oben aktualisiert )...

Ich weiss nur net welche Stellen du wirklich haben möchtest... denn die Stelle 5 ist nicht 08004110008 und die 6 ist nicht 10.20.60.220
Wenn du die von dir genannten Daten ( unbeachtet der Stellen ) haben möchtest, dann musst du die Zeile

```
$daten_string = $split_str[0] . $split_str[4] . $split_str[5] ."\n";
```
in

```
$daten_string = $split_str[0] . $split_str[7] . $split_str[8] ."\n";
```
ändern...
Evtl noch mal reinschreiben wie die Daten in die neue Datei geschrieben werden soll, also welche Formatierung...


----------



## snakekick (15. Mai 2007)

stimmt du hast recht mit der stelle.
wichtig ist aufjedenfall die erste stelle. die ist meist ein name kann aber auch zeichen zahlen und zeichen enthalten.
dann ist die 8 (hoffe mich diesmal nicht wieder verzählt zu haben) stelle wichtig die immer eine zahl ist (telefonnummer) und die 9. stelle auch ne zahl (ip adresse)

in die ausgabe datei sollen sie geschrieben werden so wie sie sind.~
es kommt dann noch bissel text davor und danach rein aber das werd ich sicher selbst hinbekommen


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (15. Mai 2007)

Jo, dann kannst du den Code so nehmen wie er ist..
Musst die eine Zeile wie beschrieben einfach nur ersetzen um die Stelle 8 und 9 zu bekommen..
Ob Zahl oder Zeichen ist egal.. 

MFG
Sandro

( Würde mich über eine Bewertung freuen wenn ich dir helfen konnte  )


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2007)

Hi!

@snakekick: Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich mit unserer Netiquette bekannt machen, und dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten. Vielen Dank!


----------



## snakekick (15. Mai 2007)

Ich dank dir das klapt super.
Leider bin ich hier arg im Stress so das ich scheinbar jede Kleinigkeit fragen muß.

Wie bekomme ich es hin das er z.b. Hausbezeichnung "$split_str[0]" schreibt
also Text den ich vorher in eine variable fest angeben kann + das was er an der Stelle 0 ausliest
dann wieder Text den ich vorher in eine variable fest angeben kann + was er an Stelle 7 ausliest.
usw

Ich bedanke mich schonmal wieder im vorraus.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (15. Mai 2007)

Du kannst eine Variable und einen String am besten zusammenfügen indem du diese mit " . " aneinanderhängst...


```
$daten_string = "Hausbezeichnung: " . $split_str[0] . " / Nächste Bezeichnung: " . $split_str[7] . " / Nächste Bezeichnung: " . $split_str[8] ."\n";
```


MFG
Sandro


----------



## snakekick (15. Mai 2007)

Wow geht das schnell hier mit Antworten.
super nochmal danke. Konnte dich leider nur einmal Bewerten ;( hast mir super geholfen.


----------

